# My future new wether



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm so excited to be getting him in a couple weeks. :clap: He's going to be a companion for my buck. He is a light buckskin with white roaning along one side, plus he's polled. I need some help choosing a name for him. :help: It doesn't have to be fancy since he won't be registered. His breeder is Red Lotus Nigerians.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is adorable.
Sorry, I am bad with names unless I am with the goat. They have to earn a name for me. You know, they have to fit it well, by their personality.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! He is cute!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! He's even cuter in person. I'm trying to decide between Prince and Captain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute indeed...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is so handsome! I like both Prince and Captain so I really can't help you. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a cutie!! Buddy is a good boy name....I actually call all my baby boys Buddy til I find one that fits them!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Liz for the suggestion. Buddy is a pretty cute name.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute little guy... kinda looks like a Baxter to me??? He's a doll!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So, So very cute.......I am so in love with wethers!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the name suggestions  After much thought, I have decided to name him Lancelot. I think that name fits him well. Here are 2 new born pictures his breeder, Red Lotus Nigerians sent me.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Well, we picked up Lance last weekend and he was a very good boy for his first ride in the car. He and Jake are getting along really well!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

he is adorable!!! I want a goat just like him!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Kristen! He has a neat personality too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Glad the boys are getting along well!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He is so cute.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe he is so adorable Lancelot is a cute name


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is super cute!  And I love the name!!! :thumbup:


----------

